# Solved: Can't type the lowercase "M"



## backlineguy (Feb 16, 2010)

Not sure why, but any word spelled with the lowercase letter M...I cannot type. ALL OTHER LETTERS FUNCTION...I CAN use the lowercase M in Mail, Office ( Word), Notes, iMessage, ChroMe, Firefox...In Safari, no can do...apparently, it's in Safari that's the issue...any help will be greatly appreciated...using an Intel 20" iMac, Mountain Lion, Apple bluetooth Keyboard (saMe issue with wired USB keyboard as well) and Magic Trackpad (also not the culprit, as a wireless Mouse yields siMilar results)...
Thanks in advance,
backlineguy


----------



## macbook_girl (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow, I have never heard of this happening before. I really have no suggestion for anything you could do, except have "m" on your clipboard so you can copy/paste it when needed (Lol)


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

what happens when you press lowercase m in Safari
does the browser window close or does nothing happen at all 
it sounds like you have somehow set lowercase m as a hotkey to a function within safari 
it normally needs an extra key press together with a key to do a hotkey or keyboard shortcut function.


----------



## backlineguy (Feb 16, 2010)

apparently, when using the Flash Block extension, Safari was prevented from producing the lowercase "M"...disabled the Flash Block, situation normal once again...problem SOLVED...thanks


----------

